# 4430 8speed powershift problems



## FermeMarital (11 mo ago)

Hey all, I have a JohnDeere 4430 with an 8 speed power shift. I bought it last year and everything was fine. I use it on my TMR mixer so it’s not working too hard. One day I noticed the engine was starting to labour when in 1st and 2nd speed fwd and rev. When I select one of those gears the tractor starts going then about 2seconds later it starts labouring more and more until it would eventually stall out. Eventually we had to open up the transmission because the PTO clutch pack seised all up. So I change out the PTO clutch plates and discs as well as the clutch drum, all the piston packings, all the gaskets, the plate between the two pistons in the front transmission assembly and the plate between the B2 and B3 clutch pack. Now that it’s all back in one piece the 1st and 2nd gear issue still persists. I disassembled the speed selector valve and cleaned it all out, found nothing so I bought a used valve and the issue is still the same. I had a mechanic come and check it out and he thinks it’s the speed selector valve, but I find it weird that both valves would create the same issue while everything looks fine when they’re opened up.
Did anyone encounter a similar issue or has an idea of where my problem could be? Thanks in advance!
-Chuck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
I suggest disconnect trans from differential to check/record pressures in each gear. Trans disconnect lever is located on LH side in front of rear axle housing.


----------



## FermeMarital (11 mo ago)

Yes I that, and everything seems fine except clutch C2 gets 30 PSI when it’s not supposed to open at all. In the mechanic’s manual there a table with every clutch pack needed for every speed and the only time the C2 clutch pack should not be engaged is in 1st and 2nd, fwd and rev.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

FermeMarital said:


> Yes I that, and everything seems fine except clutch C2 gets 30 PSI when it’s not supposed to open at all. In the mechanic’s manual there a table with every clutch pack needed for every speed and the only time the C2 clutch pack should not be engaged is in 1st and 2nd, fwd and rev.


I am not a power shift guy, but if you are getting pressure when you are not supposed to, in the gears giving you trouble, I would think you have found the problem.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

